# Live from the Stand 11/4/12



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

Young 8 chasing young does Howell .


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Slow here in Oakland county. Only 2 fawns so far. Feet are getting cold!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

Very slow here, no deer activity


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Couple small bucks and some deer porn!! Saw a 4 pt mount a small doe.,, first time I've witnessed that ,, pretty amazing morning so far


Michigandeertracknhounds.com


----------



## bowhuntbigbucks (Dec 11, 2006)

Its been full of action here in St Clair co! 10 so far, had a yearling doe under me forever, than a doe crossed behind me, anotther yearling came out of the corn, big bodied deer behind me in the thick stuff. No look at the head. Than a shooter 8 walking right to me 70 yds out stopped by a nice 6 that was within 25 yds for about 4 minutes while another small doe came out of the corn. A big deer than cruised through about 100 yds out and than a big doe and yearling came in witthin 20 yds but she never offered a shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very slow in mecosta county. Went from seeing all kinds of rutting activity in the beginning of the week to not seeing anything the last 2 days.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Nice 8 just bedded 50 yds behind me. Looks like i'm stuck here for the wait.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

A lot of movement this morning in Parma. I'm in a different stand today. Seen a great 10pt following a doe go by 70 yards out. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Couple squirrels. Woo hoo.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Beautiful morning - good luck everyone!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nothing here its so hard to stay on stand in the morning when your cold and not seeing deer. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Feels like an absolutely perfect morning for some rutting activity but I have had zero activity thus far, really weird...I have a strange feeling that all hell is gunna break loose soon...hopefully I'm right!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> Feels like an absolutely perfect morning for some rutting activity but I have had zero activity thus far, really weird...I have a strange feeling that all hell is gunna break loose soon...hopefully I'm right!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hopefully. I be got the next few days off now would be perfect timing!


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

Didn't make it out this morning. Plan on heading out this afternoon in Livinston county. Unfortunately, all the spots I hunt on state land seem to have grown treestands this year. Not sure where I will try this afternoon.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Waz_51 said:


> Feels like an absolutely perfect morning for some rutting activity but I have had zero activity thus far, really weird...I have a strange feeling that all hell is gunna break loose soon...hopefully I'm right!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's too perfect that's why. 

No activity here either....Shoulda went grouse hunting lol


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

Just a 1 1/2 old 8 point at 735 so far for me!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

Just had a little 5 pt walk thru, stop turn around and stared for 30 seconds, blew and took off. He saw two does coming followed by the nicest buck I've seen in 15 years of hunting Clare Co. They never got closer that 80 yards and they all left...together....forever..


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Nothing except more loud birds yet...Come on deer!


Posted from my cell phone - "I don't text and drive. Trust me, when I'm texting I completely ignore my driving!"


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Finnally seeing deer. 10 does and 1 buck. Nothing in range (yet). Huron county

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

3 does and 3 bucks. One 2.5 year old. Still on the cusp of things. Did see a couple hounding does yesterday. Should pick up as the week goes on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm still not seeing anything. This place I hunt is not very productive after the leaves fall but before the snow. There's just so many places to bed down that are closer to food sources. I have nothing to offer the deer right now: no browse, no bait, no fields, and very little water. Bummer man.


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Beautiful morning in Branch Co. Have seen 3 does and a small 5 pt. Doe's were no bigger than my lab... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Darkmind (Jul 6, 2006)

Good luck today everyone!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Neighbor just got the chainsaw out


----------



## jperry8 (Feb 6, 2006)

Passed a 3.5 year old eight. Seen 3 other 1.5 and various does and fawns. Buck was very protective of the doe he was with. And I've heard antlers hitting each other on two separate occasions.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thursday and Friday were nuts here in southwest Genesse county yesterday and today blah, like a switch, it went from bonkers shooters running everywhere to nada!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well i didnt even plan to hunt this morning but the girlfriend got out of work early and came over to watch the kids so i could get out for a couple hours. ended up seeing 13 does and a 5 point. all but one of the does hasnt seen its first birthday yet so im guessing the mommas are tied down and thats why the lack of buck activity. looking at notes from the last couple years confirms the same activity with buck movement picking back up in a couple days.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm trying to decide if he's a shooter now.. nice full tail, i just might if he steps in my lane!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Had another good one come through this morning. Ate some beans, then standing corn, then off to look for a doe friend. 2nd shooter in as many days. Just can't get them close enough. 
I think I will readjust some vacation time this week. Should get better as the week goes on.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

bowhunter42 said:


> I'm trying to decide if he's a shooter now.. nice full tail, i just might if he steps in my lane!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


My rule is if you have to think about it, then he probably isn't
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

This is all I've seen so far. But on my can check i did just miss a Buck yesterday by 45 min so will be staying in stand longer 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw a bunch of turkeys and 5 does and 2 bucks. Gonna eat some food and then get back out at it. Things are picking up where im at, EHD didn't get all of em.


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

rcurrie said:


> This is all I've seen so far. But on my can check i did just miss a Buck yesterday by 45 min so will be staying in stand longer
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looks like he busted you...lol I see a cat almost every time I sit one of my stands. They get a free pass


----------



## whitetailassassin (Oct 16, 2012)

Headin home for a quick bite/ bathroom break and headin back out... Had a decent 8 come straight in to the can and grunt combo, but I gave him a pass hopin for one a little better. Hope that doesn't bite me in hind end! Good luck and be safe all!!


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

LoomisIMX said:


> Looks like he busted you...lol I see a cat almost every time I sit one of my stands. They get a free pass


Lol yeah sure did i couldnt get my phone out of my pocket

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

roo said:


> Neighbor just got the chainsaw out


Mine too!!! Must be some blow downs in the way of his tractor. He is out putting up his corn feeders for gun season. I heard him work on 5 of them. Same as usual. I get hear them sing twice a day until January. He had deer running all over. Only two small bucks though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MarineBuckHunter (Nov 19, 2007)

Good morning. Lots of chasing before light and I even got to hear a couple bucks go at it for a minute or two. No shooters. Time for lunch and then I'll be back at it.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Slow day on the federal refuge. Saw one group of 4 and a single. No antlers. Sure seams alot colder when you're not seeing deer.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just shot a big 8 on state land!! Watched him run about 100 yards and go down. Hit him high and back. Thinking liver possibility. Deer spun on impact. The slick trick was about 5" out. Gonna look for blood in a few minutes.
from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nice&Green (Oct 20, 2010)

bucksrus said:


> UPDATE: Well the plan ALMOST worked to perfection! Like clock work 10 minutes before dark (I could see through my scope thanks for asking!), I hear some leaves crunch from where the buck was coming. I slowly look through the brush that I made and I see either the tall and wide 8 or 9 that I have on camera at 35 yards out :SHOCKED:. He stopped and looked right at the brush pile I was laying in for about a minute and a half. He couldn't see me as the brush was in between us and the what little wind there was was in my favor. But being the smart old guy he is, he slowly turned around and walked away. Must have thought "hey, that wasn't there last night".
> 
> Oh well, he didn't spook so I may give it another shot. Like I said, no other options to set up so it's this set up or no shot unless he changes his schedule. After all my years of hunting this was the greatest rush I've ever had!


 
Thanks for the update! I wasnt trying to rain on your parade but the mature bucks will be leary of a new blind that was my concern. Id stick to the stand and wait for him to make a mistake. Start moving stands and popping blinds he will get spooked


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice&Green said:


> Thanks for the update! I wasnt trying to rain on your parade but the mature bucks will be leary of a new blind that was my concern. Id stick to the stand and wait for him to make a mistake. Start moving stands and popping blinds he will get spooked


 
I didn't take it that way. Although I'm sure some would, I would never take a bad shot (be it too dark, bad angle, etc). Just mentioned that part for that reason. 

Good call though on him being leary as that's exactly what happened. Although if I was in my tree stand the same exact thing would have happened again with me not seeing him. Now that I know it's one of the big ones I may go back to the tree and like you said hope he makes a mistake. Bad thing is I only have one more evening opportunity (tuesday) before I leave for Nebraska for a mule deer hunt. Ugh!


----------



## Nice&Green (Oct 20, 2010)

He will, you will get him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have 3 bucks chasing a doe every night when its to dark to see my pins.I can see big bodys cant see horns but i end up staying in my stand till 8:30 so I dont spook them if they would come in 10 min earlyer


----------



## crossfit (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's the pic sorry it took so long he's a good 8

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

I ended up seeing a small 6 or 8pt tonight chasing a few does around a cut corn field to my right. While I was watching, I noticed movement to my left. A nice doe was eating beans at 15 yards and I couldn't pass her up. She's hanging in the garage. But on my way back to the truck, I watched a doe just about creamed by an f-150, then 10 seconds later, screeeech bang! A oldsmobile alero smashed a button buck 30 yards from my truck. The people across the street came right over thinking it was the 4pt their son had shot moments before. What a mess...


----------

